# Apt gets too hot in the afternoon and night



## elcool (Feb 12, 2012)

I live on the top floor of a 3 floor building.
Even with doors and windows open it can get hot and my guests all sweat and complain about the heat.
During the morning it's fresh and cool, so I know it's not because my apt is closed up.

I'm thinking of calling a roofing professional to treat my roof with some type of sun heat blocker. 
What should I consider when talking to him?
How do I know this will solve my problem?
This roof is walkable and it's where I host parties.
It's a cement roof. 
Sometimes it gets hot at night ON the roof, which is very strange. I was thinking it's the roof letting of heat too.

Other considerations for cooling the apartment?
I had plants for a while, didn't notice much of a difference.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do not own this apartment there's not much you can do.
Keep the shades drawn on the sunny side of the house, run a portable or window A/C.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do not own this apartment there's not much you can do.
Keep the shades drawn on the sunny side of the house, insulated shades, run a portable or window A/C.


----------



## elcool (Feb 12, 2012)

I own it.
Only thing I can't do is break walls. ( I already asked, for a kitchen remodeling haha)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

All you can do for Heat Gain is to either keep the drapes closed while the a/c is running. Or use U/V film to cut down on direct Sunlight heat gain, and run the a/c as it should be.

Leaving the a/c off until you get home. Makes the unit work harder to try and catch up for not being on to help keep the place cool.

The best thing would be to use a mini-split vs. window or wall units.


----------



## elcool (Feb 12, 2012)

I have shades all day long.

Nothing needs to be done to the roof, then?

How do I account for the heat when I'm ON the roof at night?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

elcool said:


> I have shades all day long.
> 
> Nothing needs to be done to the roof, then?
> 
> How do I account for the heat when I'm ON the roof at night?


Yes something needs to be done with the roof. Find a reputable roofing company that does flat roofing. Keep in mind that if there is any kind of attic space between the roof and apartment. It needs to be vented.

Also if this is an older building. There can be rotted roofing timbers up there, along with sheathing.

Regardless though if the roof is properly done. You are still going to have Solar heat gain causing any space below the roof to be heated.


----------



## elcool (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool!

I'll start with the roof. And see what else I can do.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

elcool said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'll start with the roof. And see what else I can do.


Start by hiring a General Contractor with their head screwed on straight to oversee the project. You can also do some homework. By going over to Buildingscience.com and reading up on stuff.

The biggest problem is that no matter what you do with the building if it has a Flat Roof. Is that the whole building needs to be kept at a decent indoor temp., along with keeping indoor Relative Humidity at a decent level.

I monitor up to ten days of outside air temps and humidity. To help me decide where to set my thermostat for our home. So far I have found that keeping it at 68 degrees Fahrenheit at night. 70 during the day has helped. We went around and placed U/V reflective film on all of the windows, which has helped a lot. Along with darkening drapes for the majority of the rooms.

We also have enough ventilation up in our attic. Along with a Power vent fan to assist in cooling. Due to we cannot place soffit vents on the house. Our attic tends to get no hotter then 110 if it is say 95 outside. Of course having three large trees shading our house helps out a lot.

The biggest thing that helps out is removing humid air, keeping the heat gain down inside the structure. Sealing doors and windows to not allow outside air and humidity in, along with keeping the building at a whole at a decent temp. Along with keeping hallways from getting too hot. Due to there is no venting system to cycle air in them.

It becomes a science in finding the best way to keep a building operating at its best. Along with having tenants that do not say shut off their a/c because they think they save money while away.

There are thermostats out there that you can monitor the whole system and make adjustments as needed. Same with using thermostatic sensors that you can monitor those zones that are not heated or cooled by forced air systems.


----------

